# Replanting pearl weed bush



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know which you have. Theses are pictures of one of the kinds and I forgot
the name after so long a time ago it was that I looked it up, but the second part of that name starts/w an "M" on the one I have. There are two of them just like the Bolbitus.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=62554
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=47161

The close up shows some detail of the plant, but that first was when I was training it to carpet. That part on the right. Just trim anywhere you want to, but I usually only would
take off about 2" of the top each time till it grew enough to not look trimmed.
I suspect you have the other kind as that term "Pearl weed bush" I've never heard.
There was good light in there. Two T8 bulbs(10g tank) on for 9 or more hrs a day
and the bottoms never got bad looking. 
Do you have a picture of your's ?


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

These aren't mine, but they're what I'm going for:


















It seems to me that a bush this thick wouldn't be getting much light at the bottom. Not sure if people slowly replace individual stems or if they just remove the bush every few months.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

Notice the big ball in the center? I think this is what risingsun is referring to. I just had to move this and in the process I found a lot of yellowing stems and leaves on the bottom side. 










So I just took about 1/4 of the plant, wrapped it up in a plant weight and buried the bottom of the stems in the substrate. Now its a tall column shaped bush in the background instead of a big round ball. Took that pic below a week ago and it's already reaching the surface.

(Notice back left corner of tank)









It's pretty adaptable and grows uber fast so just tear of a chunk and re-plant what you like. I gave the rest of mine away as RAOK though you could most likely find a buyer if you so desire.

Bump: HG grows so fast that it's a pain in the a$$ to keep that perfect ball shape. Btw... I didn't find as much yellowing as I thought I would. For some reason the shaded portions still do alright.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

I was having the same issue with my rotala. All of the lower section that didn't get much light was thinning. I eventually just took it out of the tank. Now matter how much I cut it back, pruned, etc. it didn't improve.


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

yeah rotalas are a much more light hungry species. Pearl weed is pretty damn hardy.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Chalupas, your HG bush looks awesome! I was looking for a replacement for my rotala because I was tired of having to replant the tops (the bottoms would start to die after a few toppings) but it looks like HG has the same pitfalls. Although I do like the look more.


----------

